# Adjusting Azoo regulator



## cedwards (Mar 7, 2006)

I just setup my new Azoo regulator, and this is my first pressurized CO2 setup so I'm a bit uncertain about proper settings. I know you aren't supposed to adjust the working pressure on this regulator, but mine is at just over 40 psi. I have to keep the needle valve almost all the way closed to get 1-2 bps. Is this normal? If not, does anyone have any advice on adjusting this? I know someone posted that you can adjust it with the nut in the center but I'd like more thoughts on that before I try it.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

you cant adjust the Azoo, it is factory set. Maybe you can but I dont think you would want to do that. The needle is fairly good on the Azoo and it seems like you are doing it right. Just test your PH and KH to get the CO2 dialed in to where you want it. You may have to up it a little from 1-2 bps. What size tank do you have and how are you diffusing the CO2/


----------



## rrguymon (Jul 22, 2005)

Yep. Sounds right. The needle valve is cracked open a little to get the proper bubble count.


----------



## cedwards (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the responses. I thought I read somewhere that this came set at something like 20 psi so I was surprised to see 40 and was worried that it was too high. I know I'll have to do some adjusting of the bubble count to find the sweet spot. It's a 55 gallon tank and for now I'm using the Red Sea Reactor 200 which is basically a diffuser with integrated bubble counter. It says it is sufficient for up to 50 gallons so I've thought I could either get a second and split the line or change to something more efficient some day. I have it positioned under the filter output so the bubbles get pushed around a lot. I also have a bio-wheel and I know that will work against me somewhat.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## db8 (Jun 1, 2009)

warning: thread revival

i just bought the azoo pressure regulator with dual gauges and currently running it with a 24oz paintball tank. 

according to specs, the pressure is set at a certain rate and it's not adjustable (unless you open the nut cover and use an allen key). i was fine with the factory settings which i guess was around 40 or so. but after about 2 days, the low pressure gauge now reads 20-25... is this a possible leak?


----------

